# How long does Parnate take to work?



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi folks,

I have taken Parnate for about four to five weeks now... first 1.5 weeks at 10mg and 20mg (waste of time), and then I went straight on 60mg, as I am inpatient ^^ (and because I have never experienced such an adverse-effect-free AD!)

So I am on >=60mg now for nearly 3 weeks now... (for some days now 70mg).


Until now, I don't feel any positive response - it's more or less neutral. However, I have always read that Parnate kicks in quickly and that many people respond within two weeks... that's why I am a bit anxious now that MAOI (or at least Parnate) might not work as well for me as I hoped... 

So, I hope for some real-life-reports, how long it took for Parnate to kick in! Thanks!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

reflecting said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have taken Parnate for about four to five weeks now... first 1.5 weeks at 10mg and 20mg (waste of time), and then I went straight on 60mg, as I am inpatient ^^ (and because I have never experienced such an adverse-effect-free AD!)
> 
> ...


I could have written that post myself
I upped my dose to 70mg today and I will go to 80mg if I have to
I don't want to give up on this drug as I really need it to work. I have less energy so i added Wellbutrin the other day but that hasn't helped yet. 
I do have a little bit of a reduction in how high my anxiety levels can go and obsessive thinking is a little bit less. 
Do you drink alcohol ? It seemed to start helping a little a few days after I quit drinking.


----------



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't drink alcohol regularly - maybe one time in 2 or 3 weeks.

The thing with the energy is strange... I feel sometimes like being more active and energized... and the next day lazy like never before... but no idea if that is really caused by the parnate...


you added wellbutrin? you must have a doc who likes experiments - that's good, since most psychodocs are far to precautious in my opinion...
still, wellbutrin might not be the best combo in the longer run, since it's kind of stimulating like Parnate is generally said to be.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

reflecting said:


> I don't drink alcohol regularly - maybe one time in 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> The thing with the energy is strange... I feel sometimes like being more active and energized... and the next day lazy like never before... but no idea if that is really caused by the parnate...
> 
> ...


Hey that's good you have times when you get energized it might become more regular. I have always been lazy and apathetic so i cant really blame the Parnate, except i used to be able to do weights for a hour and its not possible any more to get those energy levels......even the thought of it makes me want to lie down.
The wellbutrin, I went to a different doctor and said I wanted to quit smoking


----------



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

push - no real change in my case, so I upped to 100mg now (higher than the official max dose and without my docs knowledge, but I read it to be quite safe typically) and hope I will really get some kind of effect now, such that I get some motivation to go on with Parnate (or with meds in general)... only 3 days or so on that dose, so I cannot say much except that side effects are still not really present (okay, the heart is bumping heavily when taking 60mg at once, but one can avoid that).


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

reflecting said:


> push - no real change in my case, so I upped to 100mg now (higher than the official max dose and without my docs knowledge, but I read it to be quite safe typically) and hope I will really get some kind of effect now, such that I get some motivation to go on with Parnate (or with meds in general)... only 3 days or so on that dose, so I cannot say much except that side effects are still not really present (okay, the heart is bumping heavily when taking 60mg at once, but one can avoid that).


lol
I would actually start to worry about what I ate at 100mg 
80mg was enough for me and I give up on Parnate. I am down to 20mg with no w/d or anything like that so pretty much like all the other drugs i have tried, its like taking a sugar pill that does SWEET **** ALL
Good luck at 100mg


----------



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, I understood that, quite disappointing experience after having read so much great stuff about MAOI... what are you planning next? No meds, sth. totally different, Nardil?


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I took parnate years ago and that stuff absolutely kicked my ***. I got raging insomnia, to the point where I'd get maybe one hour of sleep a night and I was almost fainting during the day. Had the most bizarre dreams you can ever imagine. Every side effect possible with that stuff, I seemed to have it. I gave up after maybe three weeks. That crap is brutal.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe try a MAO - B specific MAOI. MAO - A specific maoi's are generally more or less the same as SSRI/SNRI's in the neurotransmitters they effect


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

reflecting said:


> yeah, I understood that, quite disappointing experience after having read so much great stuff about MAOI... what are you planning next? No meds, sth. totally different, Nardil?


I am asking the doctor today for some Imipramine as I haven't tried a TCA yet.
Might mix it with a low dose paxil or something
I got so many pills just sitting in my medicine draw from all the **** i have tried and now i got 3 boxes of Parnate to add to it.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

shame to hear. Naril has made me feel better then ever in terms on anxiety, though I don't think I'm quite their with the depression aspect. Hence was thinking of trying this drug. Though it could still be early days.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

blakeyz said:


> I am asking the doctor today for some Imipramine as I haven't tried a TCA yet.
> Might mix it with a low dose paxil or something
> I got so many pills just sitting in my medicine draw from all the **** i have tried and now i got 3 boxes of Parnate to add to it.


Why not try nardil next? Its better than parnate for social anxiety cause it hits GABA.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

shy-one said:


> Why not try nardil next? Its better than parnate for social anxiety cause it hits GABA.


The weight gain is the only thing really
I am sitting at 91 kgs now and Im happy with that
Really dont want to go higher but i will if try nardil anyway if there is nothing else that works


----------



## NannyB14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am currently on lithium, lamotrigne, trazadone and xaxax, my doc has now prescribe parnate. I'm a little scared of this drug but am willing to try it because this cloud has to lift and I need to get my life back. I have tried just about all of the AD. Can someone reassure me about this med?


----------



## orchidrose (Feb 23, 2013)

I tired Parnate for 5 weeks and it did absolutely nothing for me. It kept me asleep, more depressed, suicidal ideas. It was the worst and now I am dealing with the withdrawal symptoms of it. I wish I never would of tried it and I was SO hopeful too.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

orchidrose said:


> I tired Parnate for 5 weeks and it did absolutely nothing for me. It kept me asleep, more depressed, suicidal ideas. It was the worst and now I am dealing with the withdrawal symptoms of it. I wish I never would of tried it and I was SO hopeful too.


MAOIs can sometimes have a very delayed therapeutic response in some people. A MAOI should be given at least 8 weeks at an adequate dose before being considered a failure. There's reports where people have literally felt zero beneficial effects for 2 months, and then suddenly like a lightning bolt from a clear sky it "kicks in". In very rare cases I've heard it took ~12 weeks before users got a response.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

ChopSuey said:


> MAOIs can sometimes have a very delayed therapeutic response in some people. A MAOI should be given at least 8 weeks at an adequate dose before being considered a failure. There's reports where people have literally felt zero beneficial effects for 2 months, and then suddenly like a lightning bolt from a clear sky it "kicks in". In very rare cases I've heard it took ~12 weeks before users got a response.


I found parnate to be a great party drug  (80mg +)

"addition, tranylcypromine functions as a norepinephrine and dopamine releasing agent with approximately 1/10 the potency of amphetamine." 
-WikiDownloads

And would mix with large amount of alcohol which obviously effects GABA / social inhibitions etc . (weekend alcoholic) I only ever felt content on parnate when in this state; which is for the most part just abuse of two diffent substances./ I Would often skip sleep on a friday, then Sleep for maybe three hours late afternoon Sat,; Only to go an do it all again Saturday night. This was my Life style for one year. on parnate Wasted $$ $$$$.. O, and killed my libido. (testicles actually shrunk 20%,Back now . O and would shed hair like crazy + blus mega dry skin)

Now back on nardil, initial lethargic sides have gone (thank god!!! lost a job over.. Have a higher paying job already ). I now Want to jump out of bed in the morning to be productive. I Feel the capacity for happiness, been content, and even excitement bout the future. 9 years of depression. Nardil has given me my life back.

Parnate wasnt right or a productive drug for me. still more effective then all the other carp (relative to myself) the doctors usually throw at people after their 3minute consolation.:clap


----------



## sersoft (Mar 13, 2013)

I was on Parnate several years ago and it worked wonders on my depression but the side effects were too intense. This time around, I didn't have the side effects, but I haven't had the relief from my depression either.
More Info about anxiety treatment


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

boostinggtir said:


> Now back on nardil, initial lethargic sides have gone (thank god!!! lost a job over.. Have a higher paying job already ). I now Want to jump out of bed in the morning to be productive. I Feel the capacity for happiness, been content, and even excitement bout the future. 9 years of depression. Nardil has given me my life back.
> 
> Parnate wasnt right or a productive drug for me. still more effective then all the other carp (relative to myself) the doctors usually throw at people after their 3minute consolation.:clap


I've heard people have been using Parnate in a recreational manner, but losing hair, shrinking testicles and über dry skin sounds like some serious business.

That's awesome, how long were you on Nardil this time around before it worked for you? I assume it was less than the 3 months it took last time around?


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

boostinggtir said:


> Now back on nardil, initial lethargic sides have gone (thank god!!! lost a job over.. Have a higher paying job already ). I now Want to jump out of bed in the morning to be productive. I Feel the capacity for happiness, been content, and even excitement bout the future. 9 years of depression. Nardil has given me my life back.


Lucky *******. My experience was the opposite. I was taking lots of Nardil (10-15 pills per day) to get all of the MAO blocked so I could jump start the therapeutic effects. I was manic as hell for the first month and it felt _awesome_. I can't even tell you how excited and happy I was. I would talk to the cat, roll on the floor with her, pet her for an hour straight, text everyone, and visit my parents all the time. It stopped working in less than 2 months. Now Nardil just makes me tired. My blood pressure is normal, but my pulse rate is so low that I get dizzy, and my vision goes blurry if I walk up stairs. I've had instances where I'll be standing and suddenly my vision fades to white for a second. It's like there simply isn't enough blood being pumped to support my entire body, so I'm getting rolling brownouts all over my body.

I'm trying to switch to Parnate tomorrow. It's more of a stimulant, so hopefully it will help my heart keep this body going.


----------

